# Ummm, Kitbuilders Magazine



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

When are we going to see a new issue. I haven't seen one in at least 6 months. I think I have read the last 2 issues at least 30 times. I need some more expert skills drilled into my brain. My wife thinks I am having an affair with the mag.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I don't want to speculate but will anyway. I read they are running the 'how to' University at Wonderfest. Since Wonderfest is coming up in May and it would dissipate any heat they may take for the mag. I would dare say that the new issue will be out just before or during Wonderfest. Just my opinion.

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think that is a fairly good guess Max. It is listed on a couple of websites already, issue 63. I talked with Dan once at a horror con and it is truly a labor of love and has to fit in with everything else in their lives so apparently he gets one completed whenever he can. Here is a pic of the girls of the garage issue.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I've made several postings on this subject over at the Clubhouse. Myself, I've received only 1 issue in 11 months. Its been a case of anytime now since Jan/Feb. Last update was it was coming in March. What's the status now...anybodies guess.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

This why I haven't subscribed - They've got some good people writing articles for them, but too inconsistant for me.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I got tired of hunting the new issues of AFM and Kitbuilders at the local comic store. When gas hit 4.50 a gallon it was a little maddening to be told that we don't know when we will get it but check back next week. I finally subscribed to both and am happy I did.

In all fairness since Dan and Barb took the reigns of the mag it was very timely. I could count on My AFM showing up followed closely by the new Kitbuilder's or vice versa.
The elapsed time since the last issue is kind of surprising to me. I renewed my subscription at the end of Dec. 

Good things come to those who wait.....

Oh, and I didn't mention how I truly miss my Modeler's Resource fix!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice. Cover. 

My comic shop gets it for me, so whenever it comes, it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anybody heard any news? I feverishly open my mailbox daily.


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

According to a post on the Clubhouse, it will be out by Wonderfest.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Did anyone see a new issue at wonderfest????


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a picture of the cover. I picked up the issue from Kitbuilders at their booth at Wonderfest. Lots of women inside.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I have to admit, I liked it better when Gordy Dutt published it. It came out in a more timely manner too. Still a pretty good mag, and I realize its a lot of work to get a issue out, but 1 issue in 11 months? I guess thats one reason I quit subscribing years ago.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

When did Gordie drop out & why?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My time frame may be off but here it goes. About 6/7 years ago Gordy sold the magazine (why? I don't know) to Larry Burbridge of MojoResin fame. Larry I think ran the Mag for two or three years. He then sold it to the Jorgensens. IMO the mag has really been a shining star since Dan and Barb got involved!

Max Bryant


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan and Barb are 1st class people and we should be thankful they saved this magazine and made it as god as it is today - this is something I know they do in their spare time and we all know how little of that we all have at times. Sometimes Life can get i the way of the best of plans. The new issue is here - I got one this weekend and it is really nice.
Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Is there a way (link) to order this mag online someplace?

MMM


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yep, here:

http://www.kitbuildersmagazine.com/static/Subscriptions.htm

Sean


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I have no objection to the magazine itself. Both AFM and Kitbuiilders are great reads. Like there are so many magazines out there about our niche in the hobby. My problem with Kitbuilders is 1 issue in a year now. Bought my subscription last years WF. So here I sit, seeing the new issue laying there at WF, having a subscription and still no issue here in my hands days later. Can kind of annoy a person. BTW I didn't renew my subscription. At the current rate of publishing I'm probably good for a couple of years. My buddy says he hasn't got all his issues from his subscription he purchased two years ago.


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Death of kitbuilders?*

Just got notice that Kitbuilders is now all digital. Sad to see another mag fall. We already have too many digital mags that provide too little content so let's hope this mag reconsiders itself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aw crap. I love picking it up at the comic shop and reading it on the can.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Tuneup350 said:


> Just got notice that Kitbuilders is now all digital. Sad to see another mag fall. We already have too many digital mags that provide too little content so let's hope this mag reconsiders itself.


Do you know how much it costs to publish a magazine? Having worked in the printing industry for over 15 years, I can tell you it's not cheap! Printing costs have continued to rise dramatically over the past several years for many reasons. Would you like publishers to continue passing these rising costs onto the subscriber? Would you pay $12.00 for a single issue? Postage rates will be increasing again, so you would have felt another increase for that as well. I think the magazine going to an on-line digital format is a fantastic idea & should have been done long ago. Subscribers have been offered several choices by the publishers: A refund of any outstanding subscription $ you have paid; merchandise (i.e. paints, back issues). The magazine will be created utilizing a Pdf format for articles & everything will be easily downloadable to a CD/DVD. They will also offer each issue for purchase on CD/DVD for $8.00 USD or again, you can just download your own copy. You like reading it on the throne, print your own copy! Every 30 days the issue will change, so you have that long to download the content. Another feature is that kit producers or others marketing related merchandise can advertise their wares for a flat $50 fee & possible hotlink buttons to your website if you have one. 

I know many people still like to read in hard-copy format, but take a look at how well companies that market hard-copy materials are doing. I believe Borders has filed for bankrupcy & Barnes & Noble isn't lighting the world on fire selling books either. Sales of Amazon's Kindle are way up & sales trends are towards books in digital format. Yes, there are those who will always like to read on the porcelain throne, but I give Kitbuilder's kudos for daring to evolve. You will also see uploads of articles & build-ups done throughout the month, instead of waiting for months to finally see them. There will be some growing pains I suspect while it is starting up, but that is to be expected with a change of this magnitude. Knowing the people behind it, it will continue to move in a forward direction & provide those of us who enjoy building model kits with everthing we've come to expect from the people behind Kitbuilder's Magazine.

The great thing is that you have a choice: go on-line & read it for free or don't.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Have it or don't have it? That's not a choice, that's an ultimatum.

You're sounding like people who want a physical magazine are being crazy and unreasonable, in a world where physical magazines are the norm and not everyone has a computer quite yet.

_All_ I have to do is download it and print it? That's all, huh? Provide my own paper and ink and wear-and-tear on my $400 printer. That's all.

Prices are going up? No kidding? How about that, I'd never have guessed. The printing industry must be the only place that's happening.:freak:

I've _been _paying whatever Kitbuilders has been charging for their mag, because I like their mag, and I'd continue paying whatever they charge, because I know that's the way things are.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

When did all this happen? I just googled and got the old site that is at least 18 months old now. Nothing has changed on it. I wouldn't even mind paying for a digital magazine if I could get a digital copy of it to file on the computer. I do admit I like the hard copy better and wouldn't mind paying up to $12 or so for an issue. But I do understand Dan and Barb's quagmire and if they published it digitally more frequently I think I would prefer that to a once a year issue. Did someone make contact with them to confirm this is what is happening? I've used Dan's and others articles in the magazine on a half dozen builds now and always find something to take away skills wise with each issue. And I loved the out of the closet and the old Aurora builds that were in each issue as well. It was a magazine I looked forward to each issue along with AFM.

Bob K.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

I know John, there were times I enjoyed having the hard copy in hand to read as well. I don't think anyone is crazy for wanting it that way, sorry if I came across that way. I don't plan on wearing out my printer either, I will probably just download each issue onto a CD & start my own collection of back issues. Understanding what it takes to provide the hard copy, I do see the Jorgensen's reasons for going to an on-line publication. It will be less than ideal for some, however, if the content is updated more frequently than before, then I view that as a positive. All of the things found in the hard copy will be in the on-line version, such as 'Journey Through My Closet'. And yes Bob, this is in the process of happening right now. Viewing what is on-line now is just the old Kitbuilder's website, nothing is ready quite yet regarding the magazine's new version. If I obtain any concrete dates from Dan as to when you can start seeing the new version, I will post it, unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fair 'nuff, Saturn.

I think of my piles of magazines, one pile on the dining room table, one pile, yes, on the toilet tank, so I can pick out one at random when I have nothing better to do and leaf thru it. I guess those nice glossy, colorful KBs won't be in those piles any more.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

When I got back into modeling about 5 years ago and really into geeky stuff, horror and comic figures, scifi, and real space, I started buying KB, Modeler's Resource, and AFM. They are all excellent magazines for our interests. Then I started picking up any old issues I could find for reasonable prices on eBay. I now have maybe 85% of all the issues for all three. As you probably know Dan and Barb did an absolutely amazing job with the magazine transforming it from what was mostly an industry news magazine to that as well as an excellent mag with building and painting articles and the production qualities were of the highest standards. Any time I am going to do a kit I look in these to see if they have an article on my subject as well as to simply get ideas. Modeler's Resource is kind of coming back online as well. I guess AFM will be the only truly hard copy you can get. I just picked up their latest and wonder if they will release another new issue at the Fest. And I do understand what it takes not only to produce a magazine to the quality levels these people do but also the cost.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I was reading through this thread today at Bulldog News in the university district. "Hey, that's right. I haven't seen a new AFM recently." But sure enough, there was a new issue in the usual spot. Featured article on American Garage Kit classics and lots of good info. Bright orange cover with a cool Joker built-up. And a steal at $8.00!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Anyone know what the final print issue number will be? It was solicited in Previews a few months back, so I'm wondering if it went to press.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

@ northjason: the issue I picked up is number 49.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

mrmurph said:


> @ northjason: the issue I picked up is number 49.


I think he meant the final print issue of Kitbuilder's, which I believe was #62 or 63. The numbers on one of those was incorrect.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yep, #63 was (and will be) the last print issue of Kitbuilders. The cover says #62, but that was a typo. I think Previews was soliciting #64, but that's not happening.

Of course, I too prefer a print edition to a digital edition. On the other hand, a digital edition is much better than no edition. 

As an employee at a publisher of print periodicals, I have seen first hand the effects of the recent economic downturn on the print industry. There have been multiple rounds of layoffs here, and competitors have closed shop entirely. There is still money to be made in print, but there isn't any room in the market to sustain the same number of brands and titles. The industry is consolidating to a sustainable level, but print will survive for quite a while longer. It just wont be the vibrant, growing industry it used to be.

But hey, I've been contemplating an iPad purchase recently anyway, so now I have the perfect excuse!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The smell of the printed paper as you turn the pages is half the experience of reading my favorite magazines...Comics...Mad and Monster mags in the 60's...right up to Modelers Resource in the 90's and Kitbuilders up until they go electronic soon...another Era dies...There is absolutely no way the two mediums are even close to being the same...Some things about the computer age really SUCK BIG TIME....and this is one of those things
Mcdee


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

hedorah59 said:


> This why I haven't subscribed - They've got some good people writing articles for them, but too inconsistant for me.


what he said


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

At least we still have AFM. :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What you said, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

*which mag do you prefer?*

I've always liked the quality of info in Kitbuilders more but loved the photography in AFM. I live in an area that has only 3g internet and downloading a magazine will be a drag, it takes 3 hours to update my playstation. Needless to say i'll take the DVD option if it really is available. what's the scoop on Modelers Resource coming back? i hadn't heard that.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> At least we still have AFM. :wave:



See guys, all is not lost for those that want a hard copy modeling magazine.

Saturn Ltd


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Tuneup350 said:


> what's the scoop on Modelers Resource coming back?


Click HERE for the website and HERE for the blog. It's not coming back in print. It's all digital.


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

I understand what KB is going through as far as costs and losing money producing it. Costs are obviously up on everything across the board. I also agree with the ones that say they would gladly pay more for a hard copy of the magazine. 

I have been a faithful reader since the early days when Gordy Dutt was at the helm. I watched it go from a very enjoyable and informative but fairly crude mag (no offense, just compared to what it is now) to one big ad for Mojo Rezin during that pitiful period, to the slick fantastic magazine that Dan and Barb made it into. 

Its a shame it will no longer be in print. I would love to see it continue in print and as I said, pay more for it to do so. Even if it went to twice a year instead of quarterly. Even dare I say if it meant less color. Save the color photos for the painting articles. Cut down where you could. If it would save KB I'd be in for it.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

SaturnLtd said:


> I think he meant the final print issue of Kitbuilder's, which I believe was #62 or 63. The numbers on one of those was incorrect.


Ohhhhh! Never mind [in my best Emily Latella voice]. 

I didn't realize Kitbuilders was still printing. I loved that magazine when I could find it in the midwest, and still have my old copies ready at hand.

Thanks for posting the links to their website and blog. While I too prefer print copies (and will never buy a Kindle), I'm glad to learn they're still around.


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

I have to say I'm a bit upset by this whole ordeal. I emailed KB back in November to update them with my new mailing address so that I wouldn't miss an issue. They promptly responded and said that my info was updated and that I hadn't missed an issue. It would have been nice to know then that my number 62 "Protecting the Galaxy with the Corps" would be my last print issue. I paid for a magazine that states inside it's front cover "published four times a year". I have no problem with a digital edition as long as it's accompanied shortly thereafter with a print copy (like Cinefex). But I have no intention of subscribing for digital only. In looking at the last issue, while it's great to have so many articles, perhaps DJ needs to stop writing so many articles himself and focus on getting the mag out the door. The mag certainly wouldn't suffer with a few less articles if it means getting it published on time. Heading up WF University is just another reason not to get it done on time. While I respect their ambition it just sounds like they have over-extended themselves and cannot live up to the obligations we've already paid them for. I will not be re-newing.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

From what I understand, the Ezine will be free.
And what they have said about those that are still owed books.

"Options for those with open subscriptions.
For the subscribers that have not completed their subscription we have a couple of options available:
1. You can have a collectors edition DVD created of each issue.
2. You can fill out your subscription with back issues or paint orders + shipping.
3. You can have your balance reimbursed."


----------

